# no spark



## jax rincon (Apr 22, 2012)

I need some help guys. I pulled the motor on my 2005 rincon to do the brgr and an oil pump chain. Reinstalled the motor and can't get it to start. pulled the plug and no spark. tested the coil and no spark. I have no signal to the coil. I do have the fan and the fuel tank unplugged would that make it have no signal? I have pulled the plugs on the ecm and they look good. Kind of lost here I do diesels and don't mess much with spark plugs.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

only can b 3 things if no spark. plug all wires. also check gtound on battery. if still no spark ya cdi is prolly bad or the stator is goiong ouit. check those things and let me know


----------



## jax rincon (Apr 22, 2012)

found a wire had come off on my reverse over ride. fixed wire and it worked but now its stuck in reverse


----------

